# The easiest way possible to make a Windows 7 Bootable USB Flash Drive.



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2011)

First there was the method of using the HP USB Disk Storage Format tool, and then copying all the files from the Windows disc to the newly formatted flash drive.  But unfortunately Microsoft has changed something, and newer Windows discs don't work with this method.

So then there was the method using diskpart, and yeah it works, but it involes a lot of use of the command prompt, and I don't use a OS with a GUI just so I can use the command line(looking at you here linux).

Thankfully, Microsoft has made an extremely simple tool to do this for you!

1.) Download Windows7 USB DVD Tool and install it.

2.) Run "Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool", the install should have created a shortcut on your desktop.






3.)  Click on "Browse" and select the Windows ISO image you want to use.  I'm using the Windows 7 Universal ISO I created here.  Click "Next".





4.) The next screen will ask you what media you want to use, select "USB device".





5.) Select your USB Flash drive from the drop down box.





6.) Click "Begin copying".

7.) The program will format the drive, make it bootable, and copy the files for you. *You will lose all data currently on the drive when it is formatted!!!*





8.) Once it is done it will say "Backup Complete" and you can close out of the program.  You now have a Windows 7 on a bootable USB flash drive.  Thats it, pretty simply I say.


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2011)

I found this a few days ago and was going to post it in the thread about the same subject. You've done a far ebtter job than i would have, explaining and showing how simple it is to use...


Just one thing...your last line has a typo. 



> You not have a Windows 7....


----------



## entropy13 (May 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Just one thing...your last line has a typo.



LOL yeah, do I or do I not have Windows 7 on a bootable USB flash drive after doing this?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I found this a few days ago and was going to post it in the thread about the same subject. You've done a far ebtter job than i would have, explaining and showing how simple it is to use...
> 
> 
> Just one thing...your last line has a typo.



Thanks.

Typo fixed, one typo isn't bad for writing two guides thrown together real quick after a 12 hour work shift.


----------



## Frick (May 10, 2011)

How big a USB drive you need?


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2011)

I've been using this method: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dd535816.aspx

...but this is much much easier! 

2-4gb USB key depending on how large the file is.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2011)

Frick said:


> How big a USB drive you need?



The drive has to be big enough to fit the ISO image, a 4GB is what I use.


----------

